# low fuel warning light



## NisAl03 (Dec 12, 2015)

Will not turn off in my 2003 Altima even after filling it. What could be causing this? There is no service engine soon light on, only this one and need to go for E-test and safety in Aug so need to get it sorted out. Thanks in advance


----------



## bandito (Dec 11, 2014)

Are you sure it's the low fuel light and not the check engine light? Fuel light should have nothing to do with the emissions.


----------



## NisAl03 (Dec 12, 2015)

Yes, I'm sure. The light of the gas pump that usually is only supposed to come on when gas is low. I was told that people who do the e-test don't like any lights on the dash. I bought the car second hand. Going to try a new gas cap also heard it could be caused by a leak in the evap system which I am hoping not


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, first I would check your owner's manual to see what the light could indicate. I believe the light is, as stated, only for low fuel level. If there was an evaporative emission problem, like a gas cap, the check engine light will be "on" with a stored trouble code in the ECM. Furthermore, while gas caps are commonly replaced when evaporative emission codes are set, they rarely fail as often as it is thought, assuming it is installed correctly. Most evap system failures in Nissans are due to faulty canister vent control valves or occasionally a failed canister. The most likely cause for your issue is a faulty low fuel warning sensor, which is on the side of the fuel pump module. Unless you want to "guess diagnose," the only way to be sure is to download a factory service manual for your vehicle and go through the diagnostic steps for your problem.


----------



## bandito (Dec 11, 2014)

smj999smj said:


> Well, first I would check your owner's manual to see what the light could indicate. I believe the light is, as stated, only for low fuel level. If there was an evaporative emission problem, like a gas cap, the check engine light will be "on" with a stored trouble code in the ECM. Furthermore, while gas caps are commonly replaced when evaporative emission codes are set, they rarely fail as often as it is thought, assuming it is installed correctly. Most evap system failures in Nissans are due to faulty canister vent control valves or occasionally a failed canister. The most likely cause for your issue is a faulty low fuel warning sensor, which is on the side of the fuel pump module. Unless you want to "guess diagnose," the only way to be sure is to download a factory service manual for your vehicle and go through the diagnostic steps for your problem.


I agree 100%.


----------

